# Pfapa



## dsmith06351 (Sep 16, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what PFAPA stands for and what ICD9 code to use? I know that it is a persistant fever ?????.

Any help would be appreciated.

Denise


----------



## lavanyamohan (Sep 17, 2008)

dsmith06351 said:


> Can anyone tell me what PFAPA stands for and what ICD9 code to use? I know that it is a persistant fever ?????.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Denise


Hi,
PFAPA- Periodic Fever, Aphthous Stomatitis, Pharyngitis, and Adenopathy;
We have to code pharyngitis- as this is the acute trouble causing this condition. 
back up-Children with PFAPA are not sick all the time;
Usually stomatitis is not the chief complaint;
The physician's primary goal is to identify the child who is at risk for serious bacterial infection-


----------



## dsmith06351 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank You.

Denise


----------

